# Annoying people on trains/planes



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

The next time you find yourself on a plane, sitting next to someone who cannot resist chattering to you endlessly, I urge you to quietly pull your laptop out of your bag, carefully open the screen (ensuring the irritating person next to you can see it), and hit this link

http://www.thecleverest.com/countdown.swf

This is meant for joking purposes only, i'm not saying do it!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

........and you would get arrested!!!!!

tehy wouldnt shut up, they would start screaming!!!!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Definately not recommended :!:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It is a joke you know not to be taken serious guys


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

evil, wicked sense of humor required....


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

PMSL ! :lol: :lol:


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

kwality!


----------

